
The 12 Most Retweeted Programming Quotes - mattiemass
https://medium.com/statuscode/the-12-most-retweeted-programming-quotes-2b039c45ca39#.w6xevnvub
======
cfontes
“A good programmer is someone who looks both ways before crossing a one-way
street.” — Doug Linder

This one is so spot on in my view it made me giggle here. Gonna be using it.
It's a very naive way to explain why we tend to become little control freaks,
that like to find problems in everything.

It's very common to have to stop myself from arguing/questioning a lot about
what people said, my brain just start searching problems while people are
talking, sometimes it's really annoying.

